

Ask YC: Tell us how to improve VentureBeat! - ereldon
http://venturebeat.com/2007/10/22/take-venturebeat-survey-win-an-iphone/
Hi, Eric Eldon here with VentureBeat. I'd like to get feedback from everyone on what we could do better. And, of course, what we're doing well. Please leave comments here (and take the survey on the site, linked, if you consider yourself a regular reader).
======
staunch
You already occupy a place on my iGoogle page, so I definitely like the site.

My suggestion: VentureBeat podcasts.

Long in depth interviews with entrepreneurs and investors. No one has filled
the gap that VentureVoice left in my iPod. Text is okay, but it's not nearly
as good for interviews.

~~~
nickb
Another vote for podcasts! I love your articles and I'm confident you could
easily create superb podcasts as well!

------
ereldon
Please let us know where we can improve (and what we're already doing well).
Feel free to leave comments here, or take the survey linked to, above.

------
zaidf
I'd go for a layout re-design. There's simply too much unrelated content on
each page. Instead, have a layout that focuses on your daily posts - the heart
of venturebeat!

More specifically, reduce the number of columns of content. With four columns
it's almost impossible to scan for interesting stories.

-Zaid

